# Sad, malnourished CDT what should I do? (my GF's Cousin)



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 21, 2018)

My girl friends cousin has a Mojave desert tortoise ( I am very certain it is) and she has no licence and the tortoise is in horrible shape, and she doesn't wanna give her to an adoption place, or anywhere. I think I can try to convince her to let me have her tort, but she will only let me have it just because she can still come and see the tortoise, I have money to make an enclosure for it but i can't because It's illegal because she has no certificate and the tort needs help. How can I convince her to give him away to an adoption center or something. she says she got it at a yard sale, and the tort is only fed kale with the occasional varied salad. The tort is kept in a large tub of sand and has no heat light or UVB, What do i do? Sorry If it doesn't make sense, if it doesn't just say so and ill rewrite it.

To sum it up this tort needs help but she won't give it up.


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2018)

Either send her here to learn what she is doing very wrong by the long time tortoise experts or you could turn her in to whoever the authorities would be that would confiscate it from her or just take it and turn it into a rescue and tell her it escaped when you had it out in the yard. If you don't like any of those, have her give it too you and either you care for it or you then hand it over to a rescue.
You have to do something for the poor tortoise though. He has no voice of his own. You are his only hope and voice. If you do nothing, it's as if you are neglecting the tortoise too.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 21, 2018)

wellington said:


> Either send her here to learn what she is doing very wrong by the long time tortoise experts or you could turn her in to whoever the authorities would be that would confiscate it from her or just take it and turn it into a rescue and tell her it escaped when you had it out in the yard. If you don't like any of those, have her give it too you and either you care for it or you then hand it over to a rescue.
> You have to do something for the poor tortoise though. He has no voice of his own. You are his only hope and voice. If you do nothing, it's as if you are neglecting the tortoise too.


I have told her she definately needs UVB and a heat light but she won't buy one and i know she has more than enough money, I even gave her some calcium powder to give her tort and she wont even use it. She cant care for it herself so i think ill take your advice and care for it and after a while and then hand it to a rescue, thanks for your help.


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> I have told her she definately needs UVB and a heat light but she won't buy one and i know she has more than enough money, I even gave her some calcium powder to give her tort and she wont even use it. She cant care for it herself so i think ill take your advice and care for it and after a while and then hand it to a rescue, thanks for your help.


That's probably the best idea. Get it back to a healthy state and then decide to keep it or turn over to a rescue. 
Good for you for caring enough to take notice and action.
Other members can help you on its care, temps etc, if you need it. 
Good luck and please let us know if she lets you have it.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 21, 2018)

wellington said:


> That's probably the best idea. Get it back to a healthy state and then decide to keep it or turn over to a rescue.
> Good for you for caring enough to take notice and action.
> Other members can help you on its care, temps etc, if you need it.
> Good luck and please let us know if she lets you have it.


my girlfriend is very sad and goes over to help her tort as much as she can, she always tells me that shes a really nice tort but has been very lethargic lately, shes gonna try to get the tort from her for me to care for. I know the basic care for it but ill need help on caring for a desert tort.


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2018)

When you get it, start a new thread under one of the appropriate headings and ask for what you need help on. Members will help or alert the members to your thread that can help. 
First thing is to get it into a nice warm soak for about 1/2 an hour, keeping it warm the whole time and, then into a uvb enclosure. If it's warm enough outside to get him into the sun, do that, just being sure there is shade provided. Those would be the first things to start with.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2018)

I adopt out desert tortoises to "regular people" like you all the time. It's perfectly fine for you to have the tortoise. If you can convince her to give it to you, I can send you an application form you fill out and send in to get the permit to keep the tortoise.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 22, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> I adopt out desert tortoises to "regular people" like you all the time. It's perfectly fine for you to have the tortoise. If you can convince her to give it to you, I can send you an application form you fill out and send in to get the permit to keep the tortoise.


ive always wanted a desert tortoise  so i think ill adopt it and get the tortoise and have an aplication


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> ive always wanted a desert tortoise  so i think ill adopt it and get the tortoise and have an aplication


It is very easy to get the license, and its not a big deal if you don't have it temporarily while the application goes through.

Care for a DT is the same as it is for a russian tortoise:
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

I put more grass in the diet for a DT.

When you get possession of this tortoise, soak it daily for at least a couple of weeks. This will hydrate the tortoise and also hopefully get the sand moving through the gut and out. Get it under a basking lamp ASAP and get it outside in the sun as soon as the temps warm back up. Here are some easy outdoor enclosure ideas: https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/outdoor-enclosures.121732/ I posted several ideas on post #8.

The cousin is abusing and neglecting this tortoise. Make it your duty to rescue this poor animal in whatever way you have to. Personally, I would not leave it there one more day.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> It is very easy to get the license, and its not a big deal if you don't have it temporarily while the application goes through.
> 
> Care for a DT is the same as it is for a russian tortoise:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> ...


I'm most likely going to get it tomorrow if not then Saturday. If the temps are warmed up by then I'll put it out doors in a medium sized (temporary) tortoise pen I made.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> It is very easy to get the license, and its not a big deal if you don't have it temporarily while the application goes through.
> 
> Care for a DT is the same as it is for a russian tortoise:
> https://tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
> ...


I saw the threads you gave me, and If I use cinder blocks do I have to worry about the Desert tortoise burrowing out?


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> I saw the threads you gave me, and If I use cinder blocks do I have to worry about the Desert tortoise burrowing out?


No. When they dig a burrow they just dig down at about a 40 degree angle. They don't dig down, and then back up in a different place. They just use the one hole as an entrance and exit. And not all of them dig. Many don't dig at all.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> No. When they dig a burrow they just dig down at about a 40 degree angle. They don't dig down, and then back up in a different place. They just uses the one hole as an entrance and exit. And not all of them dig. Many don't dig at all.


OK thanks.


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 22, 2018)

This sounds like it is going to have a happy ending!
I look forward to seeing pictures at the appropriate time!
Good luck!


----------



## Rob99 (Feb 22, 2018)

Great story good luck.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 22, 2018)

So I talked to the girl who has the tortoise and she apperantly took the tort to a vet and will have some shots this month and the tort has a calcium deficiency (which was obvious) if she had a proper diet and used the calcium dust i gave her then that wouldnt be a problem and a uvb bulb, she apperantly is going to take action, but she should've ages ago, If its taken care of correctly then I'll leave it alone but i feel like she won't care for it. It was obvious there is a calcium deficiency because the shell is very weak. What should I do if she still doesn't take care of the tortoise? And should she be trusted to keep it? I feel horrible about it because the thing has suffered for hell of a long time.


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> So I talked to the girl who has the tortoise and she apperantly took the tort to a vet and will have some shots this month and the tort has a calcium deficiency (which was obvious) if she had a proper diet and used the calcium dust i gave her then that wouldnt be a problem and a uvb bulb, she apperantly is going to take action, but she should've ages ago, If its taken care of correctly then I'll leave it alone but i feel like she won't care for it. It was obvious there is a calcium deficiency because the shell is very weak. What should I do if she still doesn't take care of the tortoise? And should she be trusted to keep it? I feel horrible about it because the thing has suffered for hell of a long time.


What this tortoise needs is the proper diet, environment, regular soaks and a good UV source.

It does not need a vet and lots of injections.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 22, 2018)

Tom said:


> What this tortoise needs is the proper diet, environment, regular soaks and a good UV source.
> 
> It does not need a vet and lots of injections.


I'm still trying to persuade her to give me the tortoise because she isn't doing much.


----------



## Tom (Feb 23, 2018)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> I'm still trying to persuade her to give me the tortoise because she isn't doing much.


I hope you succeed.


----------



## TammyJ (Feb 23, 2018)

Tom said:


> I hope you succeed.


Me too, Tom. The injections might very well finish it.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 23, 2018)

She said the poor guy needs injections 3 times a week for this month, and after this month shell let me take him for a while. i hope the while becomes forever.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 23, 2018)

I think she just has the tort to say she has one.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 24, 2018)

I saw the torts enclosure its a 2 1/2 by 2 1/2. Its a female thats 7 years old, for seven years it seems to small its the size of her hand


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2018)

If it's that small, it's still too small to know the sex. They have to be about 7 or 8 inches front to back before you can know for sure. And, yes, it's way too small for it's age.


----------



## Totally_Tortoise (Feb 24, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> If it's that small, it's still too small to know the sex. They have to be about 7 or 8 inches front to back before you can know for sure. And, yes, it's way too small for it's age.


She said the vet said its a female, if i had to guess i would say the carapace is probably 6 inches in length maybe a bit less.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2018)

Most young tortoises look female. They don't start taking the male characteristics until they start going through sexual maturity.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Mar 2, 2018)

Alright no offense, but this has moved from bad owner to animal abuse. If you armed this person with what it needs to SURVIVE, and they made the decision not to do it while they have the means, that is abuse flat out. I won't bust your jewels over the legality of owning it, you can get a license at your pace. Either get it from her and save it's life yourself or turn it over to someone who will. If you can't get it, report them and have it taken by force. If it dies, you will be just as responsible for not taking action...and you don't want that on your conscience.


----------



## Cndlou0309 (Jun 11, 2019)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> I'm still trying to persuade her to give me the tortoise because she isn't doing much.



Sometimes we just need to do what we need to do! 
I would physically take that poor baby and never look back! 
It would be great if she would become educated! Then the next poor soul may have a better chance!
I know this was last year, does anyone know the outcome of this story?


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 13, 2019)

Cndlou0309 said:


> Sometimes we just need to do what we need to do!
> I would physically take that poor baby and never look back!
> It would be great if she would become educated! Then the next poor soul may have a better chance!
> I know this was last year, does anyone know the outcome of this story?


I also would like to know what happened, but I am not optimistic. Surprise me, please!


----------



## TammyJ (Jun 19, 2019)

Oh boy. This is like reading a great story and when you are reaching the end, the pages are missing.
That's why I always read the endings first. Just to make sure.


----------



## MommaKate (Jul 18, 2019)

Totally_Tortoise said:


> I have told her she definately needs UVB and a heat light but she won't buy one and i know she has more than enough money, I even gave her some calcium powder to give her tort and she wont even use it. She cant care for it herself so i think ill take your advice and care for it and after a while and then hand it to a rescue, thanks for your help.


Stop feeding it so much kale. It can end up becoming toxic. Balance with different veggies and occasional fruit. Calcium is a must, sprinkled on it's food. Warmth, UVA/UVB, fresh water, soak in tepid water for 1/2 hr, make sure the water comes up 1/2 in on the shell and he can move about freely (Do this once or twice a week). Spring mix, raddichio, red clover, timothy, roses, dandelion, winter squash, prickly pear,... a wonderful varied diet will soon bring your tort back to health.


----------

